# Ancient Celts - is this book worthwhile?



## Moontravler (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi there all the history buffs - I wonder if any of you can give me some advice?

I've been eyeing *The Ancient Celts* *http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/256525.The_Ancient_Celts?format=html&page=4*     by Barry Cunliffe, and was wondering if it is a worthwhile book to get? Just for someone (moi) who has an armchair interest in history and the Celts.  ?

I'm not so much interested in their architechture as much as their general cultural influence on Europe.

I wonder if someone could perhaps suggest some other book if that one is not quite what I might be looking for?


----------



## J-WO (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm always wary of the word 'Celt'--afterall, it's a Roman umbrella term for anyone living north of the Alps. However, judging by the link, the author seems to be highly aware of that (and the fact 'Celtishness' is a concept that has been used/ misused by later cultures to reinforce their own outlook)--so yeah, go for it.


----------



## Moontravler (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for your input, J-WO! Since the book I asked about seems a bit overly archeological and architectural, (not a bad thing really, but..).. I took your confidence in the author to heart, and got one of his other books on the subject.

So, I've just ordered *The Celts: A Very Short Introduction* The Celts by Barry Cunliffe - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists ( star ratings)
by the same author, and will be waiting a week or 2 for it to arrive.

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## J-WO (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like just what you're after. Happy reading!


----------



## Esioul (Aug 31, 2010)

Barry Cunliffe is a respected scholar, should be fine.


----------



## Moontravler (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys, will report back once I have it. 
Yeah, I don't think I really doubt Barry's credentials, at this stage in time, as much as fearing rather that it will be steeped in so much architecture/archeology that it will turn out to be dry as dust reading; since I'm more interested in their influences on our Western philosophy and religion and world-view and culture in general. 
Kind of: how much of us - of how we think and what we do and how we do it, is Celtic? 

Bearing in mind also, of course, that one of the greatest influences on our modern Western culture, namely Christianity, comes from a Middle-Eastern source, (some New-age writers have even suggested some oriental influences in the teachings of Christ) and of course then we also have a lot of Teutonic and other influences - so a lot of blending of world-views taking place there.

Well, let's face it, every empire that was formed and especially the Roman one, allowed for a bleeding together of cultures and philosophies, and this process and it's results, I always find interesting to examine.

Since I ordered online, sadly my book will only be arriving August 23. Oh, well.


----------



## Esioul (Sep 3, 2010)

The book travelled back in time? I didn't know Amazon could do that. 

Let me know if the book is good. I don't know much about ancient Britain, I am sorry to say. Not my area of expertise.


----------



## Moontravler (Sep 3, 2010)

Oops.. er..- I'll check that date again - must be 23 September...  *blush*

Sure thing.


----------

